# My latest project



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

This is the biggest of it's kind that I have done.

My partner and I did this job in about 72 hours total. Used SW new Resilience paint. Hoping to start the interior's in about 2 weeks roughly...

http://picasaweb.google.com/agapepainting.net/NewConstructionNEPortland

To the left is a link to "My Public Gallery" feel free to browse.

J


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nicely done. Mostly brush work or did u spray too?

Keep us updated with those interiors too!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Sprayed with a 440i. Rolled corner and barge borads, brushed window trim. 

And thank you! 

J


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

What is it about the design of that roof that doesnt look like its gonna work out so good?

I mean what is it about the design of that roof that looks so, uh, architectural?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Jason, are you doing exteriors at this time of year? I was just up in Tigard earlier this week, and was prepared for the cold. It was 50*+ and sunny. Beautiful! Is that typical of your winters, or did I just get lucky?


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great looking work.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Jason, are you doing exteriors at this time of year? I was just up in Tigard earlier this week, and was prepared for the cold. It was 50*+ and sunny. Beautiful! Is that typical of your winters, or did I just get lucky?


I see you have come and left. BTW your work at "****'s Sporting Goods" store, looks great!  

Yeah... the weather was unexpected and no it is not normal for February... Last week we painted this project and it was suppose to be all rain. Since that new Resilience from SW gave us some hope of fast drying in case we got into trouble, we jumped on it quickly... for what two guys can do anyways.... haha 

The GC was REALLY please with how we got a jump on it... Scored some bonus there, he was for certain it was gunna rain.. :thumbup: 

With the weather the way it is... exteriors are what we are doing right now. We still have April showers to show up and March could tempt us with rain as well.... but then again... I just work for each day: Mat 6:34 Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about its own affairs. Each day has enough trouble of its own. 


Thank you Wing 54 :thumbsup:

vermontpainter, I can vouch for your curiosity... haha:laughing:.. but be asured it looks great from the top side. There is a mild peak and valley in the middle there on the roof that causes the water flow to exit via the gutters. But yeah.. I can see some perspective issues, it does seem to be tight all around. The GC isn't a "slam it out" builder, he takes his time. This is his first big project. Since the start of our relationship we have only painted new homes for him. and he can be picky about the quality of the build, although he isn't so picky about the paint, unfortunately. I mean, I have never used Contractors low sheen or flat sheens on walls until I met this guy (not a bad thing... just different). And he's painting the walls and ceilings the same color and sheen, strange... That's ok, the price is good or we wouldn't be doing it. They are row-homes not condos... maybe that's why the need for less paint quality???? dunno....

You ask "...what is it about the design of that roof that looks so, uh, architectural?" That's the trend around here. Many multi-dwelling lots are doing this... I like it. It's different and new.... 

J


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This is the biggest of it's kind that I have done.
> 
> My partner and I did this job in about 72 hours total. Used SW new Resilience paint. Hoping to start the interior's in about 2 weeks roughly...
> 
> ...


Interior update:

I just uploaded the before shots to what we have almost finished at this point. The finished product pics will be in about a couple weeks or there abouts. All we have left is the staining of the treads but that has to be the very last thing, even after the cleaners are gone... sooo maybe 3 weeks from now. Anyways, you can get a feel of what the interior looks like with what I uploaded. 

J


----------

